# 2 Wochen Kanada/Womo für 1000 €?????



## peter II (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo
ich könnte ende April für zwei Wochen nach Kanada/ Calgary inkl Flug und vernünftiges Wohnmobil ( 1000 km inklusive) für ca 1.000,- €.
Ist das ein günstiges Angebot?
Die Reisezeit wäre wohl später besser,oder?
Angeln soll nicht im Vordergrund stehen.
Ich hätte gerne mal eure Meinung und/oder Erfahrungen dazu gehört |bla:


----------



## Jean (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 2 Wochen Kanada/Womo für 1000 €?????*

Hallo Peter

1000 Euronen ist eigentlich billig inkl. Flug. Vergiss aber nicht das es dort Ende April normalerweise noch recht kalt ist. Ausserdem sind 1000 Freikilometer fürs Womo, falls Du etwas rumkommen willst, nicht gerade viel in 2 Wochen. Sind halt andere Dimensionen hier  

MfG

Nico


----------



## Karstein (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 2 Wochen Kanada/Womo für 1000 €?????*

Hallo Peter II,

als Maßstab nimm unser Wohnmobil von Cruise Canada vom September 2004:

hatten 13 Tage 22ft Motorhome gebucht inkl. 1600 Freikilometer und "Early Bird" (frühe Übernahme, späte Abgabe des WoMos) für 1.100,00 €. Bekommen haben wir vor Ort - für denselben Preis - ein 25ft Motorhome. Was allerdings mehr Sprit verbraucht hat und auf der Fähre teurer zu transportieren war.

April ist zwar sehr früh, aber ihr habt bestimmt einen Grund für diese Jahreszeit. Wichtig: bucht bis Ende Januar, da bekommt ihr Kilometerpakete oder die Ausstattungsgegenstände wie Küchengeschirr/Schlaf- und Waschzeug als Frühbucher gratis dazu!!!

Gruß

Karsten


----------

